# 1940 South Bend 10R. Is it worth the two hour drive?



## wagostin (Mar 20, 2013)

I new to thi site. I live in NH and am looking for a lathe that will allow me to work on rifles and other gunsmithing tasks. I prefer to stay with american made tools, and I have been looking for a heavy 10 or a clausing for the last year. There is a 10R for sale near my house. I believe that the spindle bore is 1-1/16" which would work for most of what I wanted to do.  Here is the listing for the lathe. I know it is belt drive and has virtually no tooling, Is it worth the drive to check out?

http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/3674790571.html


----------



## HarryG (Mar 20, 2013)

Before that drive, I'd be asking the seller for more pix (Bed rails, QC parts, etc.).
Based on those, might be worth talking to him on the phone to see if there's any flexibility in his pricing.


----------



## macrnr (Mar 20, 2013)

I believe the spindle bore is closer to 7/8". If I where looking for a machine to work on firearms, I would wait for a 10L.


----------



## Halligan142 (Mar 20, 2013)

This is the same guy I bought my 9 off of.  He sells machinery and does know what he's talking about.  Give him a call he'll answer all your questions and he's a decent guy.  I drove the 2 hrs there from MA for the 9"


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope those are short barrel rifles you work on.  )   That thing looks really short.  In that picture it looks like the carriage could only travel 8-10" or so.  I agree with macrnr, if you want a gunsmith lathe wait for a heavy ten that is long enough for the barrels you'll be working on.

Steve


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 20, 2013)

It looks pretty good from the one crappy pic but no change gears, he has the parts to make it a quick change but doesn't say what that would cost (or just how much trouble that might be).  No tooling with it and the bed is VERY short (personal preference, I like at least a 4 foot bed).

If you are set on it I would sure try and talk it down in price.

-Ron


----------



## wagostin (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am going to be patient and wait for a bigger machine. It is very frustrating looking for an american or european machine that will suit my needs at a reasonable price. I have looked at a lot of machines that were too rough or too small. 


Thanks


----------



## macrnr (Mar 21, 2013)

It would be very frustrating to end up with a machine that couldn't do what you need.


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 22, 2013)

Ya but for $700 I cant get a set of tires for that.  Although short, not too much tooling it still would be a 
good start that can always be traded or sold.  And then if you bought evil bay change gears couple of
chucks and got your self around a grand your still in the ballpark.  Northeast isnt exactly known for being
machine heaven.  You just may have a long long wait for your ship to come in.  I am old enough to justify
all of my machine purchases have been I snooze I loose.  If I had second thoughts I would be standing
in an empty shop.  And of 40 yrs of my three lathes I have never seen any pop up locally, and if I do
Ill buy that one too.  And they are two 9As 4 1/2 bed never seen those around here and a GK mfd.1918
9 foot bed big ole silent flat belt, actually bought site unseen, and they are still serving us well.  All I
can advise Ya gotta start somewhere.          samuel


----------

